# Noboard, snurfer, snow surfers?



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

take an old board or buy an older longer board than you would normally ride. Twin tip. Lay the board on a table mark the flush end of the back of the board. Lay out your sickest fish tail up through the tip of the tail. Cut with a jig saw. Seal with epoxy. Drill a hole in the tip of the front. Add rope and handle. Pad the deck with sticky back mini cell offset to the back of course or studs. You are bad ass and all

Boom. Snurfer


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

i've got a burton woody.

Have had it since it was new in the '80s. 
I never used the rope hole, but have used it everywhere from the sleeping hills in Ohio to backcountry on loveland pass.

But other than being a novelty at this point they are best left to collectors.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Snurfer*

I had one of these when I was a kid and just bought an updated one for the kids. Tougher than snowboarding but really fun. https://www.snurferboards.com


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Sports Athority in Missoula has some for 99$. They had 3 left on sale last weekend.


----------



## peterthebankbeater (Jan 3, 2016)

i rode a powsurf last weekend up in steamboat- it was way tougher then I anticipated haha. With a couple feet of fresh snow it was pretty tough to keep any momentum, but I could imagine in different conditions it would be an easier learning process. Either way it was super fun!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Bi deck snow skate is where it's at for fun in the back yard. 

I ride a set up made by Ralston Snowskates. The small group of grassroots deck and sub builders are fighting to stay afloat with all the long board companies getting into the market. Lots of poor designs and faulty craftsmanship so do your self a favor and don't buy some junk skate or pow surfer, do a bit more research and buy something that'll last awhile.


----------

